# Trabajemos para conseguir un inversor DC-AC senoidal



## aliteroid (Abr 30, 2007)

Saludos a todos mirando en el foro me di cuenta que directa e indirectamente hay mucha gente necesitando un inversor DC-AC senoidal quizás para construir una UPS o para controlar un motor de AC etc. Propongo que trabajemos juntos para conseguir un prototipo. 
tengo alguna información, la tecnica mas moderna y eficiente para conseguirlo es por medio de la modulación PWM se consigue asi un inversor multinivel que genera una onda senoidal casi,casi pura con una distorsión armónica ínfima y un rendimiento sobre el 90%.

La función general de un Inversor Multinivel es generar un voltaje alterno a partir de diferentes niveles de voltaje continuo. Estos inversores multinivel pueden ser conectados en serie (con fuentes DC flotantes galvánicamente aisladas) o en paralelo (con fuente DC común y galvánicamente aislados con transformadores de potencia en la carga).

En el documento que tengo esta la base del proyecto, que es un inversor trifasico pero se puede adaptar a monofasico simplemente eliminando las etapas de las fases restantes. solo falta diseñar el circuito de control y quizás adaptar el programa del controlador.  ¿se animan?

Me preguntaba si es posible tomar la señal de un generador de onda senoidal y aplicarla a un transformador con toma central, el circuito de control debiera separar las componentes positivas y negativas para luego tomar la porción positiva y aplicarla a un primario y lo mismo con la porción negativa pero aplicada a la segunda sección del primario y tendríamos V+ 0 V-
¿es posible?


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (May 11, 2007)

No sé mucho de la duda que tiene  pero conozco algunas formas  de lograr excitar un transformador  utilizando D.C.  la primera consiste en colocar un transistor en serie colector, emisor con el primario de un transformador  y trabajando el transistor en corte y saturación se logra sacar en el secundario una tensión.

La segunda consiste en cambiar continuamente la polaridad del transformador. Imagine  un transformador como un motor  en D.C  al cual se le cambiaría el sentido de giro   pero a una velocidad muy alta,  por obvias razones  el motor quedaría frenado debido a la alta velocidad   del cambio de giro pero en el transformador  se logra una excitación que produce  un voltaje en el secundario. Como el transformador que tiene en mente posee  toma central, en  este punto debe  alimentarce con  el positivo  de una fuente  D.C  y el negativo debe colocarce intercalado en las otras dos  puntas del transformador utilizando   transistores de potencia o SCR o cualquier objeto que nos garantice esta acción, para lograr así un voltaje en el secundario. Se me olvido anotar algo importante la frecuencia del transformador dependerá de la cantidad de pulsos que este reciba en un segundo.

NOTA :  espero que esta información aporte algo.


----------



## alejandro_oo (May 11, 2007)

José Alfredo: La técnica de alternancia que mencionas sin duda funciona y es el principio de los inversores, pero se trataría a lo mucho de una salida cuasisenoidal, si no es que cuadrada.    

Aliteroid: No se los demás, pero yo no te entendí muy bien, si no me equivoco tu te refieres a usar algún generador de señal senoidal y pasarla a un control (parte que no entendí) para luego entregarla al primario de un transformador ¿?, no creo que sea muy viable eso hablando de la etapa de potencia, pero digo a lo mejor no entendí bien la idea. 

Bueno por mi parte ya leí el documento, puede que no muy detenidamente, pero creo que comprendo el concepto del inversor multinivel que se describe en el mismo y que nos ofrecería una salida senoidal. La verdad de entrada me parecen muy alentadoras las ventajas que mantendría sobre la técnica senoidal PWM a alta frecuencia.

Pero lo que más habría que tomar en cuenta es el costo que tendría realizar un inversor de esas características. La implementación de los 4 puentes H que, según datos del documento, serian suficientes para generar 81 niveles óptimos. Como es de saber, con ese material se pueden ensamblar perfectamente 4 inversores Senoidal PWM (añadiendo únicamente como extra los filtros de frecuencia). 

Para la parte de control del inversor multinivel, no creo que hubiera gran problema en utilizar algún PIC con suficientes capacidades. Lo cual simplificaría bastante la existencia a quienes no quieran (o no sepan) usar el DSP de Texas Instruments que se menciona en el documento.

Es un hecho que el inversor multinivel es un lujo que pocos podrían darse, a menos que encontremos alguna forma de simplificarlo enormemente, de cualquier modo yo estoy interesado, lo que si me gustaría saber cual seria el objetivo de esto: construir cada quien nuestro inversor multinivel, simplificarlo o que?

Saludos,


----------



## aliteroid (May 11, 2007)

Gracias por tu aporte Alejandro
Respecto a o que mencione es la idea de tomar la señal de un generador senoidal luego separarlas en sus componentes positiva y negativa y aplicarlas a transistores (no se) para que la apliquen al transformador alternadamente. es una idea algo vaga pero en mi cabeza funciona falta la implementación.

Respecto al documento admito que un proyecto muy complejo y costoso, lo que yo propongo es trabajar sobre el mismo para simplificarlo o proponer nuevas ideas para que todos hagamos nuestros aportes. La idea es que tengamos un inversor que sea fácil de construir , relativamente económico y senoidal. ¿sera posible?

Ahora que técnica se utiliza en los inversores comerciales tipo UPS?


----------



## alejandro_oo (May 14, 2007)

aliteroid dijo:
			
		

> Respecto a o que mencione es la idea de tomar la señal de un generador senoidal luego separarlas en sus componentes positiva y negativa y aplicarlas a transistores (no se) para que la apliquen al transformador alternadamente. es una idea algo vaga pero en mi cabeza funciona falta la implementación.



Hace algún tiempo leí algo así, y si mi memoria no me falla, me parece que de ese modo se pierde mucha potencia en los transistores (en forma de calor). Pero yo tampoco lo he hecho nunca.



			
				aliteroid dijo:
			
		

> Respecto al documento admito que un proyecto muy complejo y costoso, lo que yo propongo es trabajar sobre el mismo para simplificarlo o proponer nuevas ideas para que todos hagamos nuestros aportes. La idea es que tengamos un inversor que sea facil de construir , relativamente economico y senoidal..¿sera posible?



Estoy de acuerdo, ¿alguna idea?, como tu dices seria interesante saber de alguien mas que tenga ideas para facilitar esto.



			
				aliteroid dijo:
			
		

> Ahora que tecnica se utiliza en los inversores comerciales tipo UPS??



Los UPS comerciales, mejor dicho SAI la gran mayoría de los que yo he visto son cuasisenoidales en configuración PUSH PULL y el resto (muy pocos) son senoidal PWM, y nunca me ha tocado ver operando un multinivel.

El inversor de microchip que mencionas, la ventaja que tendría es que (si no vi mal) el voltaje se eleva usando alta frecuencia, como si fuese un convertidor DC-DC y finalmente se alterna usando IGBTs, muy bueno pues el núcleo del transformador seria muy reducido, pero tendría que ser de ferrita ¿no?, si es así pues para muchos seria imposible de realizar.  

Saludos y a ver quien mas se anima a entrarle


----------



## Willington (May 14, 2007)

bueno, me voy a meter en esto a las malas ... 

las señal comercial de una UPS es onda seno modificada, es decir una onda cuadrada
con una pausa en la region cero. (no se si me explique bien)

esta señal es muy facil de generar.

personalmente diseñe y construi una UPS para un proyecto de electronica industrial en la U .... (ya hace algun tiempo).

en esa epoca la tecnologia MOSFET estaba hasta ahora despegando (era dificil encontrar componetes en colombia), asi que utilice un mounstro de transformador 12+12:120, ese dircuito usaba push-pull con ayuda del tap central del transformador.

usando un transformador gande hoy dia es una locura, un inversor comun y comercial
usa primero una etapa DC-DC y luego segenera la onda cuadrada con un puente H generalmente MOSFET. 

la etapa DC-DC, es generalmente 12VDC-> 150 VDC para tener encuenta algunas perdidas en la conmutacion y poder llegar a un RMS de 120 (250V en la version 220) con onda seno modificada.
la conversion DC-DC casi simpre esta guiada con uno o 2 MOSFETS a 100-200 KHz y
el PWM esta del lado de la bateria (en una fuente de PC por ejemplo el PWM esta al otro lado) y una realimentacion en caliente (la fuente conmutada usa un optoaislador).

generalmente el transformador es de ferrita  toroidal y usa muy pocas espiras pj: (1:10)

la onda seno modificada es muy facil de generar, yo lo hice con un 4017: cuatro salidas, pausa, cuatro salidas, pausa --> cada salida duraba aprox 1.9 ms => 4*1.9 =7.6 ms, 1.9 ms pausa ....> eso da un periodo de 15.2 ms, luego con un potenciomentro de ajusta la salida para llegar a los 60 Hz... , esta señal se conetara al puente H.

buscare los planos de mi UPS ...

saludos


----------



## aliteroid (May 17, 2007)

Ya tenemos algunas ideas¡¡¡

Ahora la duda mía es si utilizamos PWM como se puede generar la señal de escalera para lograr una onda senoidal aproximada?

Seria muy bueno que nos mostraras los planos de la UPS Willington para aclararme mas la película.


----------



## herlin gonzalo (May 17, 2007)

aver aliteroid para diseñar un inversor con salida senoidal no es necesario que la señal que le apliques al secundario del transformador sea de igual forma. si gustas tu piedes realizar un inversor cuya señal a la salida del transformador sea cuadrada, y luego podras agregarle un filtro LC pasa bajos para que te amortigue los cambios bruscos de la señal cuadrada, pronto te a esta pagina el diagrama del circuito con los respectivos valores de los componenetes.


----------



## El nombre (Jun 4, 2007)

¿Y si se consigue una señal perfectamente senoidal? Para 50 0 60Hz se puede realizar faclimente. De hecho se consigue hacer frecuencias de entre 650 Hz y 1400 con un pic a casi 4 MHz. Con una tabla y un DAC (realizado con el pic) la cosa es sencilla. Luego tan sólo hay que amplificar esa señal y atacar el transformador. 
¿Costoso? Un Pic con su cristal y 16 resistencias para el DAC, una etapas amplificadora (Potencia) y el transformador. 
Es una idea que no hay que dejar pasar.
Saludos


----------



## alejandro_oo (Jun 7, 2007)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> ¿Y si se consigue una señal perfectamente senoidal? Para 50 0 60Hz se puede realizar faclimente. De hecho se consigue hacer frecuencias de entre 650 Hz y 1400 con un pic a casi 4 MHz. Con una tabla y un DAC (realizado con el pic) la cosa es sencilla. Luego tan sólo hay que amplificar esa señal y atacar el transformador.
> ¿Costoso? Un Pic con su cristal y 16 resistencias para el DAC, una etapas amplificadora (Potencia) y el transformador.
> Es una idea que no hay que dejar pasar.
> Saludos



Hola, eso en principio suena bien aunque confieso que es una idea que normalmente descartaría llegada la etapa de potencia, no obstante es verdad que sacar la onda senoidal del PIC es relativamente sencillo, ahora personalmente me gustaría, si te es posible, que expusieras alguna idea que tengas en mente para la etapa amplificadora, no creo que se pudiera con MOSFETs ni con IGBTs o si ¿?

Saludos,


----------



## Willington (Jun 8, 2007)

hace tiempo poste algo y prometi unos esquemáticos que hice.

lamento decirles que los perdi, ademas el trabajo no me ha dejado tiempo para este hilo

vi los documentos mecionados y el esquematico esta perfecto, ahi se detalla el puente H con IGBT
pagina 4.

la etapa de inversion me parece compleja, si se tiene el programa del PIC, pues solo seria armarlo,

entre mis checheres encontre un inversor 12-220 de 400W, lo desarme y tiene
un puente H con IRF 840 y la conversion DC-DC la hacen con STP60NE0, ademas no usa
transformadores toroidales solo usa un pequeño transformador de nucleo de ferrita.

ahi esta la foto ( a la izquierda cables amarillos puente H) a la derecha transistores etapa DC DC la imagen esta malita porque la tome con un celular

saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 9, 2007)

Hola, interesante la propuesta. Se me ocurrió conseguir alta tensión de continua, +-350V con una fuente switching pero no viene al caso, lo divertido es generar la senoidal.

Bueno, mi idea es generarla sobre la continua ya elevada, no sobre un transformador.
El circuito usa dos moduladores de PWM TL494, los cuales tiene 2 amplificador de error cada uno que los usé para llegar a la senoidal y para elegir qué parte actúa (N o P). Usé 2 moduladores, uno para el semiciclo positivo y otro para el negativo. Un comparador detecta en qué semiciclo tiene que trabajar y activa un modulador u otro.
El TL494 es muy fácil de usar, el la hoja de datos explica absolutamente todo y tiene 2 circuitos de ejemplo.
Cuando hice el dibujo me equivoqué en la salida de los integrados, lo dibujé para que se "prenda" la salida cuando debe "apagarse" y al revés.

El TL494 trabaja con frecuencias de hasta 200KHz, por lo que puede lograrse, creo yo, bastante presición, conmutaría 2000 veces por semiciclo!

El generador de la onda senoidal no sé como es, pero hice todo el circuito pensando en que entrege la señal con un valor medio de 0V y picos positivos y negativos, no sé si me explico.

Bueno, les dejo el dibujo del circuito hecho en PAINT! jeje, no tenia ganas de abrir el pesadote multisim


----------



## raulcsp (Jun 10, 2007)

Pueden usar un generador de onda senoidal de laboratorio e inyectarla a un amplificador de audio PWM, ya sabemos que los amlificadores PWM usan mosfet en la salida y modificando la salida acorde al voltage que piensan usar podrian usarlo para alimentar cargas inductivas ya que un parlante es una carga inductiva.


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 10, 2007)

Me parece una gran idea la de Francisco Galarza, ahora haz calculado los valores de ls resistencias para polarizar correctamente los transistores de los optoacopladores y los IGBT??

Otra duda: Los IGBT funcionan solo como switching o puedo controlar una señal analogica variable??
Lo pregunto porque se me ocurre otra idea que ya habia planteado anteriormente: Si yo tomo una señal seno de un generador (50Hz), luego la separo en sus componentes positiva y negativa y con estas dos señales controlo los IGBT con un circuito similar al propuesto, solo que me evito la modulacion PWM. Los IGBT se alimentarian con un voltaje amplificado de 315V que es el voltaje maximo, No se ¡¡ ¿se entiende??


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 10, 2007)

aliteroid dijo:
			
		

> Me parece una gran idea la de Francisco Galarza, ahora haz calculado los valores de ls resistencias para polarizar correctamente los transistores de los optoacopladores y los IGBT??
> 
> Otra duda: Los IGBT funcionan solo como switching o puedo controlar una señal analogica variable??
> Lo pregunto porque se me ocurre otra idea que ya habia planteado anteriormente: Si yo tomo una señal seno de un generador, luego la separo en sus componentes positiva y negativa y con estas dos señales controlo los IGBT con un circuito similar al propuesto, solo que me evito la modulacion PWM. Los IGBT se alimentarian con un voltaje amplificado de 315V que es el voltaje maximo, No se ¡¡ ¿se entiende??



Hola, los cálculos no los hice, queria ver antes si les gustaba la estructura.
La idea de usar PWM es evitar casi por completo la disipación, ya que saturan o cortan.
Si querés usarlos como en los amplificador de audio lineales, van a calentar muchísimo, pero se puede.
El PWM no creo que sea un problema, es más, el TL494 vale algo así como U$S1, y es muy fácil de configurar.


----------



## Willington (Jun 29, 2007)

aunque la pregunta parecera estupida, pero para qué tiene que ser una onda
senoidal ???

con una onda seno modificada es mas que suficiente para cualquier aparato hoy dia.


----------



## alejandro_oo (Jul 1, 2007)

Willington dijo:
			
		

> aunque la pregunta parecera estupida, pero para qué tiene que ser una onda
> senoidal ???
> 
> con una onda seno modificada es mas que suficiente para cualquier aparato hoy dia.



Bueno, cada quien tendrá su respuesta a esa pregunta, aquí la mía:

La cuasisenoidal hace funcionar la mayoría de los equipos electrónicos hoy en día, eso no esta en duda, pero he notado que existen equipos que claramente disminuyen su rendimiento y calidad de funcionamiento cuando se le alimenta con este tipo de onda, además otros –aunque pocos y delicados- simplemente no funcionan.

Equipos electrónicos que con simplemente contener digamos un pequeño motor que funciona en alterna ya no trabaja como debiera con la cuasisenoidal. Aparatos que manejan video y que a fuerza tienen ser alimentados en alterna, baja mucho su calidad de imagen, y como esos hay muchos ejemplos.

Simplemente veámoslo como dar el siguiente paso, ya los cuasisenoidales creo que todos se los saben hacer, y se trata de tener algo con lo que puedas alimentar lo que sea (que funcione en alterna y con una potencia determinada) sin temer si va a funcionar o no.

Saludos,


----------



## RAY PEÑA (Jul 2, 2007)

Estimado welington, tengo equipos instalados de energía cuasi senoidal de hasta 15 kva. pero el problema es que el comportamiento de las cargas inductivas (motores, compresores, trasformadores) exigen una honda senoidal lo mas pura posible y esto no es un capricho, es que ademas de el ruido y los armónicos  también bajan considerablemente su eficiencia. en cuanto a cargas resistivas no creo que haya ningún problema.


----------



## pantuflo (Jul 12, 2007)

He realizado un inversor de 3KW que creo sera de vuestro interes.

Me gustaría vuestros comentarios.

Un saludo.


----------



## gihu (Jul 12, 2007)

Muy buenas a todos, esto es lo poco que se sobre el PWM

La tecnica PWM, consiste en una tecnica de modulación, se compara (mediante un comparador) una señal senoidal de igual frecuencia a la que se quiere obtener (señal modulada), con una cuadrada o triangular de mayor frecuencia (unas 100 veces más es bastante), entonces ya tienes la modulacion por anchura de pulso (PWM), si esta señal ataca a un transistor de forma que conmute entre corte y saturacion, obtienes esta senyal con más potencia, lo ultimo que quedaia seria filtrar con un filtro de por lo menos orden dos la salida y ya tienes un senoidal a la salida.

Obtener esto en laboratorio es muy sencillo, pero pretender obtener alimentaciones, para tener algo parecido a un SAI creo que seria harto complicado.


----------



## alejandro_oo (Jul 12, 2007)

Hola a todos, pantuflo que tal  . 

Yo creo que la senoidal PWM, es la técnica mas “al alcance de todos”, el documento de pantuflo en configuración push pull ya lo he probado (hace un buen rato) y con muy buenos resultados, quien quiera armárselo adelante, en mi caso modifique el control por necesidad propia (por ahí esta el post).

También he implementado la senoidal PWM con puente y funciona igual. El troceado lo realizo aproximadamente a 15 Khz y luego integro a 60 Hz, diría que el único problema es el de realizar precisamente los filtros (mas que nada la bobina), claro una vez que tienes un par ajustados es fácil hacer mas.

Saludos,


----------



## raulcsp (Ago 25, 2007)

Tengo en desorollo un generador de onda senoidal por pwm muy simple y varato.

primero uso un ICL o un XR8038 para generar la onda senoidal de 50hz despues esta señal la paso por un circuito con dos transistores para dos ondas senoidales en contrafase, esta señal la paso por un generador PWM a 300khz creado con dos compuertas de un cd4093 y las otras dos compuertas de cd4093 las pongo una en un gatillo de un mosfet y la otra en el otro mosfet.

Si les interesa paso el plano para que lo entiendan bien pero es simple y facil de armar, ademas pense en ponerle a este circuito un sistema realimentado desde la salida de 220v para regular el voltage de salida y usarlo tambien como estabilizador para la red y colocandola una buenas baterias podemos usarlo tambien como ups.


----------



## aliteroid (Ago 27, 2007)

Saludos a todos, raulcsp podrias enviarnos el circuito que mencionas, se asemeja mucho a la idea que yo propuse anteriormente pero adicionalmene le agregas un modulador PWM me gustaria ver de que se trata.
Saludos


----------



## jhonydotnet (Oct 14, 2007)

Hola colegas.
Soy nuevo por aqui, y estaba viendo todos los proyectos que hay de inverters senoidales en este foro y por la web y aparentemente resultaría muy simple pasar de un inversor senoidal modificada a senoidal pura.
Leí por ahí que hay que hacer unas cuantas pruebas con el LC de salida, pero luego todo es igual que en los de inversores de segunda generación (12DC-DC 310 y 310DC-AC220RMS).

Mi idea es generar a través de un micro el PWM para cada MOSFET del puente H de salida y hacer algunos LC y probar a ver que pasa, si explota todo, si no funciona, si mete ruido etc etc.

Ahora mi pregunta. ¿Estoy olvidando algo importante que hace que no sea tan simple como parece?

Saludos para todos, cuando haga la experiencia les cuento.


----------



## alvaro129 (Nov 6, 2007)

yo soy nuevo aqui pero con con 3 driver ir2110 o 1 driver ir2130 puedes controlar los mofet 
para la etepa de potencia

http://www.eie.fceia.unr.edu.ar/~potencia/Apuntes.htm

http://www.eie.fceia.unr.edu.ar/~potencia/CONTROL POR PWM TRIFASICO 2.pdf

visiten esta pagina les puede servir


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 14, 2007)

Se me ocurre usar una etapa Boost, para crear semiciclos senoidales positivos, modificando el feedback según necesidad. Desde 12v a 120v por poner un ejemplo.
Luego un Puente H para hacer 1 de cada 2 de estos semiciclos positivos, negativo.

Si se requiere mayor perfección una etapa Buck-Boost regularía el voltage de 0 a 12 y de 12 a 120.

Mi interés en este proyecto se centra en un convertir 12vDC en 15vAC 50Hz 1A para alimentar un módem ADSL. Para lo cual estoy trabajando sobre 24vDC una etapa buck LM2576 y un puente H L293B, al Feedback de 1.23v le miento con 1v o 1.5v según necesidad de subir o bajar el voltaje. Y la red de compensación/sofstart RC hace el resto.
No consigo aún una onda sinusoidal, ni triangular, ni cuadrada, así que voy bien 

¿Alguien me entiende lo que digo? ¿Quien me sigue hasta ahora?


----------



## Estudiante_Vitalicio (Nov 18, 2007)

Hola

Yo trabajo con inversores multinivel, y se logra una salida de varios niveles, cana nivel está conmutado en PWM, la señal de salida tiene una distorsión armónica total menor del 2% dependiendo del número de niveles y la frecuencia de conmutación, existen 3 topologías básicas, la topología de diodo fijador, la de capacitor volante y la de celdas en cascada con alimentación independiente, uso IGBTs como interruptores y un DSP de la Texas Intruments como tarjeta de control (TMS320F2812), para generar el PWM se utilizan varias portadoras, por ejemplo si el inversor tiene N niveles de salida, se necesitan N-1 portadoras y una referencia moduladora por cada fase de salida. Hay muchos mensajes, y lei la mayoría pero no todos.

Me encantaría ayudar en algo a este proyecto, mi especialidad es el control con DSP.

Saludos


----------



## Gradmaster (Feb 9, 2008)

si quieren una onda seno pueden utilizar un puente de wien con operacionales el inconveniente de este oscilador es que los dichosos operacionakles no te entregaran la corriente necesaria pero pueden usarlo como driver, para la etapa de potencia recomiendo mosfet yo uso el IRFZ40 son de 50A y resultan muy economicos, utilicen una comfiguracion amplificador clase B o push-pull, y si tienen dudas de como usar el operacional con una sola bateria para los operacionales utilicen un divisor ya sea resistivo o con capacitores recomiento los capacitores preferencialmente alguno superior a los 4700uF a unos 50 volts minimo.

nota: lo de gradmaster fue por error de dedo ja 10 veces 

::Exito


----------



## mcrven (Mar 9, 2008)

Amigos todos de este hilo, busquen con google: "UPS+schematic", sin comillas.

mcrven


----------



## joaki (Jun 24, 2008)

La idea de crear una onda senoidal para luego amplificarla , no funciona bien, puesto que la baja resistencia del transformador provoca una alta distorsion que se refleja en un consumo excesivo de energia de excitacion y bajo rendimiento. 

Por la experiencia he comprobado que la mayoria de los receptores funciona bien con onda modificada, excepto los motores de jaula de ardilla que presentan un mal arranque, bajo rendimiento y calentamiento excesivo debido al alargamiento del tiempo de excitacion en la parte alta de la curva. solo esto necesita onda senoidal, que para generarala lo mejor es un generador PWM de onda senoidal, consistente en un generador senoidal y un generador triangular de alta frecuencia y se aplica a los transistores mos por medio de un comparador. pero los circuitos para conseguir esto no son sencillos, evidentemente no basta con un filtro pasa bajos, que lo unico que hara sera filtrar los picos pero la onda seguira siendo cuadrada. un saludo.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 24, 2008)

bueno, amen de desarrollar inversores senoidal modificada estoy en la recta final de un inverter senoidal puro, con THD menor al 1% para cargas resistivas, (<5% para cargas tipo informática), pablo86, antes que nada, tu inversor es senoidal puro?, que frecuencia de portadora estas utilizando en caso de utilizar tecnicas de sampleado por PWM (no multinivel), por otra parte, te comento, en mi caso utilizo al propio transformador como parte de la L del filtro paso bajo, aunque si tengo un par de inductores muy chicos hechos con ferrites, esto es para que la inductancia primaria del transformador no tenga que soportar toda la tension de la portadora y esta quede atenuada por dichos inductores (utilizo conmutacion unipolar). el transformador por su parte tomo que la Rprim a la Frecuencia de la portadora sea tal que la corriente magnetizante a la frec de portadora sea despreciable, para que el transformador no tenga calentamiento de mas, y solo la corriente de la modulada sea la que caliente al nucleo del transformador. por otro lado, utilizo la L de dispersion del transformador como la L del filtro paso bajo, que (si no realimentas desde el secundario) no es del todo critico, y como C del filtro un poliester de bajo valor (para 220V al rededor de 470nF y la Ldisp al rededor de 70mH. ojo si realimentas desde la salida, puesto que este filtro paso bajo te da un giro de fase dependiendo de la carga que le conectes, y te puede quedar inestable el lazo.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2008)

bateria >>>> motor de CC >>>> eje >>>>> alternador .

disculpen que no es mucha electronica pero la pureza de la senoidal queda solucionada.
los circuitos que uds. ponen tambien seran grandes por los disipadores y perderan potencia.

esto mecanico tiene el problema (creo) que de la estabilidad de la salida pero eso lo arreglan CON ELECTRONICA un lazo de realim. para controlar el motor de cc y listo.

hace un tiempo estuve mirando alternadores y no son cosa rara.


----------



## Dano (Jul 9, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> bateria >>>> motor de CC >>>> eje >>>>> alternador .
> 
> disculpen que no es mucha electronica pero la pureza de la senoidal queda solucionada.
> los circuitos que uds. ponen tambien seran grandes por los disipadores y perderan potencia.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con esa solución.

A los alternadores de auto, si se les quita el puente de diodos obtienes un generador trifásico de 12v, luego de allí se podría enviar a un transformador para elevar el voltaje a 220.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 10, 2008)

dano y los demas, eso existe y de llama inversor servomecanico, pero es de bajo rendimiento, pesado, de alto costo de mantenimiento y caro de fabricar


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 11, 2008)

bueno, posteo fotos del prototipo del inverter senoidal pura, de 48vcc a 110vca 60hz este es de unos 500w con ventilacion forzada, le faltan los disipadores a los transistores, pero bueno, algo es algo.


----------



## blackpic (Jul 21, 2008)

Hola magnifico trabajo amigo hazard_1998 este del inversor me gustaria saber como lograste hacer este proyecto.. alguna información sobre los pulso pwm, oscilador, etc 
agradeceria tu ayuda amigo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 21, 2008)

black pic, te comento que esta hecho totalmente con electronica discreta, sin microcontroladores ni procesadores de ningun tipo, ni siquiera controles microprocesados para control de motores, lo que hice basicamente es un amplificador clase D donde a la entrada coloque un generador de onda senoidal hecho con un ICM7555 y un doble operacional que integra la salida del reloj cmos.
el control de pwm lo hice con un integrado pwm de la linea sg3525. el diagrama que hice posee dos lazos de realimentacion de tension, uno esta antes del transformador de elevacion, el otro a la salida de este, en conjunto la regulacion de tension de salida quedo en aprox +-1.5%


----------



## zinyakar (Jul 21, 2008)

oe amigo hazard_1998 , el proyecto que estoy planeando realizar es un UPS   para una pc, es lo que tengo que hacer para poder pasar de semestre   ,
si me pudieras ayudar con unos planos y el diseño te lo agradeceria mucho 
por favor


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 21, 2008)

zinyakar. dentro de los equipos ups hay distintos tipos, offline, online, interactivas, doble conversion, mono conversion, deberias evaluar que te conviene mas... fijate que es lo que te conviene y te doy una mano


----------



## zinyakar (Jul 22, 2008)

he estado investigando y lo que voy  a presentar es un ups offline, para un pc 
y la onda tiene que ser cuasisenoidal ya que la computadora, por lo que he leido no acepta una onda cuadrada.
he investigado y ia comprendo maso menos como .
si me pudieras ayudar


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 22, 2008)

hola, ese es el mas simple de los sistemas. mañana si puedo te comento como se puede hacer, ya que deberas ver como hacer el sincronismo de linea con el inversor para que haga la transferencia. tu trabajas con microcontroladores?


----------



## zinyakar (Jul 22, 2008)

gracias por el apoyo amigo .
este la verdad que lo he pensado hacer analogo por que todavia no me han enseñado pic .


----------



## blackpic (Jul 24, 2008)

amigo hazard_1998 me gustaria saber si un ICM7555 es un 555...
y tambien me gustaria saber tu email para enviarte una imagen de un diagrama de bloque que hice hacer si es mas o menos los que hiciste....

gracias por la respueste brindada mas arriba amigo...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 25, 2008)

black pic, si el icm7555 es un ne555 version cmos,  cualquier cosa consultame.


----------



## neutron (Jul 28, 2008)

che.. y si se usa un integrado de esos que se usan para fabricar un generador de señales y se establecen dos valores fijos.... la amplitud de salida de  la señal senoidal y la frecuencia.. se ponen, como ejemplo, 6V y 50Hz.. y despues usan un transformador de 220v a 6v y usan el secundario como carga en el generador y al otro lado del transformador van a tener 220v senoidal.. es algo muy vago.. pero bue.. que se yo.. no van a tener mucho rendimiento.. ni mucha corriente... pero tienen 220 o no?

suerte y sigan asi..


----------



## mcrven (Ago 24, 2008)

> che.. y si se usa un integrado de esos que se usan para fabricar un generador de señales y se establecen dos valores fijos.... la amplitud de salida de la señal senoidal y la frecuencia.. se ponen, como ejemplo, 6V y 50Hz.. y despues usan un transformador de 220v a 6v y usan el secundario como carga en el generador y al otro lado del transformador van a tener 220v senoidal.. es algo muy vago.. pero bue.. que se yo.. *no van a tener mucho rendimiento.. ni mucha corriente... pero tienen 220* o no?



Aver neutros, y demás del foro. Denle una miradita a lo que está publicado en este link.

http://www.datapowerdear.com/pag/equ/ups/s4000_0.htm

Parece que quieren reinventar la rueda.

Suerte:


----------



## juan barcelo (Sep 17, 2008)

Hola hazard_1998 muy bueno tu proyecto, me gustaría saber un poco mas del funcionamiento en genral, que operacionales usaste? o si tenes algun diagrama donde se puede entender un poco mejor, desde ya muchas gracias saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 17, 2008)

juan, en este post esta el esquema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diseno-amplificador-clase-d-200w-13986/


----------



## juan barcelo (Sep 22, 2008)

Muchas gracias por la información hazard 1998, te comento que estoy armando un inversor 12 a 220 para aplicaciones solares, te hago otra consulta que tipo de transformador son los que usaste?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 23, 2008)

el transformador es de diseño mio, pero es medio complicado calcularlo porque es parte del filtro de salida


----------



## miguelpalomino9 (Oct 26, 2008)

hola hazar 1998 te pasaste con tu inversor estube analizando el diagrama y  es increible como se puede lograr la senoidal pura con tan pocos componentes, una consulta en el esquema usas para la modulacion  el sg3526, dime si es posible utilizar el sg3525 o el sg3524 ya que estos ultimos si los venden por aqui.


----------



## Erick Carrillo (Dic 2, 2008)

En esta pagina los consigues:
http://www.invertersrus.com/powerbrightml400-24.html


----------



## proyex28 (Ene 14, 2009)

estoy construyendo un inversor monofasico, usando el IR2110 y un puente H con mosfets NTP45N06L, el problema es que no se que pasa con mi transformador, uso uno de 12V/127V y solo me entrega 30 volts en el secundario, , la alimentacion del transformador es con 12V, la frecuencia promedio es de 2Khz y luego hice una prueba con 1200 Hz y sigo teniendo el mismo problema


----------



## Gradmaster (Ene 14, 2009)

Le inyectas una señal PWM para hacer la onda cuasi? si es asi, es probable que el porcentaje del perdiodo del ciclo sea muy bajo.

saludos y exito.


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 19, 2009)

Alguno de ustedes ha considerado la utilizacion de un Oscilador Puente de Wien para generar la onda senoidal?
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oscilador_de_puente_de_Wien


----------



## Gabriel_utn_24 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y realmente quede impresionado con el esquema del inversor de hazard 1998. Con un compañero de la universidad tenemos que realizar algo aprecido, y quisiera preguntar (perdonen la ignorancia) que es realmente la tecnica de PWM con senoidal pura?


----------



## pablor09 (Jun 1, 2009)

este post sigue en pie ?
estoy por hacer este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/clasico-inversor-12v-220v-100w-11867/ *con unas pequeñas modificaciones*....
quiero manejar esa potencia y probar, despues armaré uno de mayor potencia (110v x 20 A) tengo un bosquejo con BUT11AF (que de hecho los tengo en el cajon sin usar) asi que ya tendran noticia de cualquiera de los dos....
que potencia tenian idea de manejar ?
saludos


----------



## rasgargordo (Jul 27, 2009)

buenas gente
escribo porque estuve revisando en el foro sobre la fuente que estaban discutiendo, pero tenia la idea de NO utilizar fuentes conmutadas, aunque claramente es la mejor opcion.

estoy intentando hace una fuente de 12vcc a 220vca con al menos 250w utilizando un inversor monofasico para pasar de 12vcc a 12vca y luego un transformador para llegar a 220vca. el inconveniente con esto es que debido a la potencia el primario del transformador (12vca) requiere una corriente de aprox 20A, lo cual, segun he estado revisando, no es nada sencillo de conseguir. 
queria saber la mejor forma de hacerlo y si hay alguna chance de conseguir este transformador que no sea tan complicada.

obviamente tambien escucho otras opciones, tratando de evitar las fuentes conmutadas. gracias!

nos vemos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 27, 2009)

rasgargordo, no es muuy complicado lo del transformador, el tema es que depende de la aplicacion que le des, no estaria de mas que tomes en cuenta a los inversores con salida senoidal modificada, si es tu primera incursion en esto seria mejor que primero empieces por algo mas simple que uno senoidal puro, inclusive si lo haces tipo pushpull el primario del transformador te quedaria de 14A por rama.

por otro lado, de donde sacaste ese avatar?!?!? juaaaaaaa que bestia...


----------



## seaarg (Jul 27, 2009)

raulcsp dijo:
			
		

> Pueden usar un generador de onda senoidal de laboratorio e inyectarla a un amplificador de audio PWM, ya sabemos que los amlificadores PWM usan mosfet en la salida y modificando la salida acorde al voltage que piensan usar podrian usarlo para alimentar cargas inductivas ya que un parlante es una carga inductiva.



Como "brainstorming" fijense que en este foro esta el amplificador clase D de 200W RMS de ejtagle. Como dice raul, que pasa si, inyectamos una señal senoidal a ese amplificador y en donde va el parlante ponemos el transformador? La frecuencia de trabajo de ese amplificador es de megahertz, por lo tanto lo que llega el transformador es casi-casi senoidal no? Ventajas: Mosfet en conmutacion, muy poca disipacion de potencia, realmente sencillo de implementar (en la teoria, claro)


----------



## rasgargordo (Jul 28, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> rasgargordo, no es muuy complicado lo del transformador, el tema es que depende de la aplicacion que le des, no estaria de mas que tomes en cuenta a los inversores con salida senoidal modificada, si es tu primera incursion en esto seria mejor que primero empieces por algo mas simple que uno senoidal puro, inclusive si lo haces tipo pushpull el primario del transformador te quedaria de 14A por rama.



La idea es hacer un proyecto para una materia de la facultad sin demasiada especificidad, con lo cual estamos analizando las mejores opciones. 
Dado que tenemos la idea de ampliar este proyecto en el futuro (agregando un SMPS ) para poder manejar mayor potencia ~2kW, ahora queriamos hacer algo medianamente simple por lo que el inversor (puede ser PWM o de tipo puente) nos parecio la mejor opcion, pero el transformador (12v - 220v /200W) no nos resulta tan facil de conseguir. Resumiendo tendriamos un inversor 12cc-12ca y un transformador 12ca-220ca.

En cuanto a la aplicacion podria ser conectar una notebook a la bateria de un auto.


Por las dudas: el avatar es de nuestro gran amigo Google


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 28, 2009)

estimado rasgargordo, en tus datos no aparece tu ubicacion, de donde eres? yo en lo personal fabrico inversores, senoidal modificada y senoidal puro, en potencias (dependiendo de la tension de bateria y el tipo de forma de onda) desde 600w (1200w pico) a 6kw (12Kw pico) si queres podes postear algun esquema de que es lo que estas haciendo y en cuanto al transformador te oriento perfectamente.


----------



## RSX (Jul 30, 2009)

estube mirando el post (no lo lei todo pero) aconsejaria que utilizacen la topologia resonante, que sirve para convertidores y fuentes por producir ondas muy senoidales, onda limpia, sin picos de voltaje o corriente aun sin tener diodos de inverciones. La Topologia R tiene un rendimiento de +95% muy conveniente a altas potencias, a frecuencias q van de unos KHz a +200KHz, y a demas permite usar menos "silicio" y reduce el tamaño del nucleo magnetico. no se como subir archivos o algo pero les muestro unos link que usan este sistema en suministros aunque no es esactamente lo mismo va ok si usas un poco la cabeza

http://www.stevehv.4hv.org/ccps1.htm

http://www.elisanet.fi/dncmrc/thor_smps.htm
http://www.elisanet.fi/dncmrc/ccps.htm


----------



## rasgargordo (Jul 31, 2009)

buenas hazard. primero, por las dudas, somos tres estudiantes de ing electronica de Rosario, Sta fe Arg. y estamos haciendo este proyecto para una materia de la facu.

sobre los esquemas, todavia no tenemos nada "dibujado" (al menos en la PC), simplemente estamos busacndo como lo vamos a hacer para no tener que hacer todo varias veces. 
se nos habian acurrido varias ideas:

1) primero un inversor, tipo puente o PWM para obtener 12vca a partir de 12vcc y despues un elevador de tension para llevarlo a 220vca. en esa parte lo obvio es usar un transformador, pero en el primario tendriamos una corriente demasiado elevada para la potencia que estamos buscando (al rededor de 200W), y estuvimos mirando transformadores comerciales y no nos resulto tan facil de conseguir a un precio razonable (tener en cuenta que somos estudiantes y no queremos invertir tanto para un proyecto de este tipo).

2) la otra opcion es hacer primero el elevador en coninua de 12vcc a 220vcc y luego el inversor, tambien monofasico tipo puente o PWM. 
para el elevador se nos ocurrieron varias posibilidades: la obvia es una fuente conmutada, pero queremos evitar eso. tambien se nos ocurrio usar un regulador tipo LM723 para elevar la tension asi podemos manejar la corriente con transistores de potencia con la configuracion mostrada.

decime si te sirve esta información y si necesitas algo mas.

ya ques estamos: gracias por la mano

nos vemos


----------



## RSX (Jul 31, 2009)

si el plan es un conversor con una entrada de 12vdc (alguna bateria o algo de eso) no es tanto problema si me hablas de 200w, unos simples mosfet tipo IRF540 q pueden manejar hasta +20A trabajaran comodos a los 17A q pides y mas aun si es en configuracion puente H, ay otros como los irf250 q ya manejan ++++potencia u los IRF450 pero ya estamos ablando de bastante mas precio. 

Si me dices la frecuencia, no ay problema por que si buscas algo simple, barato, y lo aces en una tarde claro depende de uno es un ocsilador senoidal con mosfet .... no me acuerdo como se llama, pero es muy facil de acer los mosfet IRF540 lo conseguis en un monitor 17" por ej encontre 4 y otros mosfet de alta frecuencia, el transformador se puede usar a alta frecuencia (+20-70KHz) un simple nucleo de flyback o si se satura puedes tomar dos nucleos iguales y juntarlos en el lado rectangular y conseguiras el doble de cap, y puedes acerlo con cuartro y podras tener potencia para +1Kw claro que le tienes q sacar los espaciadores, este circuito y los tipo resonante PWN no acumulan energia en el nucleo por lo q usas un nucleo muy pequeño, asta ay tienes casi todo resuelto, la ventaja de este circuito es que funciona, yo ya lo arme, es muy eficiente por q los mosfet estan 100% sincronizados con la onda en configuracion realimentacion del mosfet opuesto, con esto consigues q se apage juesto cuando ay muy poca corriente lo que aumenta muchisimo la eficiencia aunque no podes modificar la frecuencia es una que para modificarla tenes q cambiar el condensador o el bobinado primario

AQUI te dejo el link, claro es el circuito pero para otra cosa en este caso, aunque podes acerte una lamparita de plasma con +300w jajajaj 

http://tesladownunder.com/HVsupplies.htm#TV flyback HV supply 300W


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 24, 2010)

aca les dejo unos luego consigo mas para que vallan estudiando y o armando,
edite porque borre una fuente de lcd


----------



## franklin1 (Feb 28, 2010)

el inverso de 3000 watt que publica *gustavocof115 *se observa que es buenisimo, y es mas, trabaja a onda senoidal que es lo bueno, para aquellos que viven en paises donde la red domiciliaria es 110 o 115 volt, lo que deben hacer es conceguir o construir un transformador con primario de 12-0-12 volt a 115 volt de secundario.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 28, 2010)

Para generar una onda senoidal casi perfecta:

Estoy trabajando en un rectificador trifasico, que precisamente necesito generar una onda senoidal lo mas perfecta posible para mantener el factor de potencia lo mas cercano a 1 y una distorsion armonica total nula.

Asi que la parte de generar la señal senoidal ya la termine.
Aqui el punto es, aplicar eso... ¿como?
Hice una enorme tabla, con 1600 valores que contienen una onda senoidal para estarse ejecutando en una frecuencia de 100khz en un pwm.
Para esto, obviamente estoy usando un dspic.

La cosa es sencilla, un programa pitero, que controle dos pwm, para cada semiciclo del seno, y unos igbt, o mosfet, cual deseen y listo.

El sistema trifasico, lo estoy tambien modificando para controlar motores trifasicos, tanto los enormes de 440V como los pequeños de 5V de disco duro. Con esas senoidales casi perfectas, tendre un rendimiento mejor, que usando pulsos cuadrados.

dudas? contras? Les agrada?


----------



## franklin1 (Mar 4, 2010)

*guatvocof115 *el inversor de 3000 watt de potencia lo he estado analizando y encontre que tiene un error en el impreso y es: en el filtro(capacitor) *C6 *los pines estan conectados a la misma pista de  masa, otra cosa y es que remplazo para los mofet  2N7000 Y el BS250.
que tipo de resistencia es  la R20, que tiene  una referencia de 0.001 y tiene cuatro pines.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2010)

si es verdad tiene ese error ,pero tambien tiene el esquema ,en cuanto a la resistencia estoy pensando de que se trata,ustedes son los interesados en el inversor yo solo les aporte algo para que vean.una idea mas por asi decirlo ya que lo tenia lo comparti 
aca esta este otro franklin1 que es mucho mas sensillo y facil de construir ,tambien es de salida senusoidal ,
bien atento e estavas prestando atencion
voy contactarme con el señor del esquema de 3000 wat le ago las consulta sobre la resistencia,los remplasos es mas facil 2n7000 podes poner estos BS 170, BST 70, BST 72.
para el bs250, BST 100 
pasate por aca para los reemplazos
http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=+BS250 
en la ventana pone tu transistor y despues clika en donde dise pesquisar


----------



## yeyin777 (Mar 9, 2010)

Tengo alguna experiencia en el tema y personalmente lo que haría sería primeramente generar una señal senoidal de 50 hz de manera análoga. Luego esta señal hacer que controle un modulador tensión-anchura de impulso para luego excitar con esta PWM los transistores finales mediante acopladores ópticos. Realizando dos etapas de estas y haciéndolas trabajar en contrafase, se puede conseguir un voltaje de 220 volt eficaces en esquema puente (ver técnicas de audio).Los amplificadores de audio clase D trabajan de esta manera. Para el oscilador senoidal, realizarlo con un operacional cualquiera trabajando con fuente unipolar con offset de salida controlado. Para el PWM, se puede realizar con 555 o CD4046.La salida se obtiene con optoacopladores excitando IGBT. Buena suerte.


----------



## rojewski (May 3, 2010)

Aja, para hacer el inversor se necesita tener una señal senoidal pura a la frecuencia deseada (50-60 Hz) y modularla con una de alta frecuencia para pasarla por un transformador de ferrita y a la salida se filtra para eliminar la alta frecuencia y dejar solo la seno. mi pregunta es, que circuito debo utilizar para modular la señal? Segun un modulador, pero, alguien podria mostrar alguno que sirva de guia?


----------



## Rafazor (May 4, 2010)

A yo por modular entiendo modificar la señal para llevarla a alta frcuencia. Si es asi, yo muestrearia la senal de 50 hz, que en europa es lo que tenemos, ya sea tri o monofásica y desde ahi meterle una continua a una fracuencia de 1khz por ejemplo para que se muestree en condiciones. Asi tendras tu señal a alta frecuencia. Luego solo tienes que filtrarla con un filtro butterworth (pasabajo) y deberias obtener eb la rsta de las señales una señal senoidal pura, eso si, acodalo a 100 hz como mucho q sino vas a obtener mucho rizado. Espero serte de ayuda, sino se mas concreto.

Saludos.


----------



## AcoranTf (May 4, 2010)

Creo que estais confundidos.
Primero no es la señal de 50 Hz la que es modulada por alta frecuencia, sino a la inversa, es una señal de alta frecuencia la que resulta modulada, pero ojo, en PWM, por la de 50 Hz. Con eso obtenemos una señal PWM de alta frecuencia, normalmente entre 15 y 20 KHz., modulada por la de 50 Hz. Eso hace que los transistores de potencia trabajen en corte saturacion siempre, con lo que la disipacion de calor es muy reducida y el rendimiento alto. A la salida se obtiene una pseudo onda senoidal de 50 Hz, que termina de acondicionarse con filtros LC, quedando asi una onda senoidal pura y casi perfecta.
Yo estoy diseñando un inversor de CC/CA, con entrada de 36 Vcc y salida 230 Vca, con una potencia continua de 3300 W y picos de hasta 7000 W. Lleva diversos sistemas de seguridad y proteccion, que lo haran practicamente indestructible y mi idea es que sea capaz de trabajar ONLINE, de modo que ante un fallo de la red electrica, el usuario ni se entere de ello. La parte hardware, la tengo practicamante acabada, pero el software no, ya que en programacion estoy bastante "verde".
Utilizare un PIC18F2423 o quizas PIC18F4423, son identicos aunque el 4423 tiene mas I/O. Si alguien domina bien este PIC, le agradeceria su colaboracion para sacar este proyecto entre ambos.

Saludos.


----------



## Rafazor (May 4, 2010)

Yo trabajo con un DSP320F281X y uso IGBTspara el puente. La señal PWM se puede generar desde mi experiencia de varias maneras en función del procesador que utilicemos, porque no todos los procesadores utilizan las mismas técnicas de control vectorial, lo que tu dices es correcto, pero no se si es lo que quiere que le comentemos nuestro amigo, porque podemos hacerle un lio muy gordo. Asique cuando nos digas exactamente que quieres, podremos contestarte concretamente.

Saludos.


----------



## DANDY (May 4, 2010)

se podría usar algo similar a las etapas de este amplificador pwm de nuestro compañero *ejtagle* ... eh logrado algo similar a lo que quieren pero en baja potencia ... si alguien se anima con algunas modificaciones podria hacerlo de mas potencia, pero en este caso obligadamente se dede usar 2 baterias en serie con punto medio y cambiar los mosfet

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/248811/


----------



## Grage Tesla (May 9, 2010)

Este asunto de convertir una DC a AC siempre ha rondado entre mis inquietudes, oscilar, resonar, alta frecuencia para luego dividirla, etc.…,  Me a parecido complicado hacer tanta cosa, y en lo simple esta la belleza, tener una señal sinusoidal pura con una distorsión menor al 1%, se logra con el antiguo NTE864, oscila entre 0.001Hz a 300kHz, tu ajustas la frecuencia a la que quieres trabajar, en este caso sea 50Hz o 60Hz, y la amplificas, no se que tal trabaja, esta en mi cuaderno de proyectos y apuntes perdidos, si les sirve a buena hora.


----------



## Eduardo (May 9, 2010)

Grage Tesla dijo:


> ...Me a parecido complicado hacer tanta cosa, y en lo simple esta la belleza, tener una señal sinusoidal pura con una distorsión menor al 1%, se logra con el antiguo NTE864, oscila entre 0.001Hz a 300kHz, tu ajustas la frecuencia a la que quieres trabajar, en este caso sea 50Hz o 60Hz, y la amplificas,...


Pibe, la "complicación" con un inversor senoidal no está en la generación de una señal base sino *en una etapa de salida eficiente *manteniendo bajo el contenido armónico.

Tu idea de amplificar linealmente una senoide produce bajo contenido armónico pero un rendimiento espantoso --> *No sirve*.
Diferente sería usando un amplificador clase D. Pero todo lo que conseguirías sería una topología *"parecida"* a la de un inversor senoidal solamente que más complicada y con algo menos de eficiencia.


----------



## txarlie2010 (May 27, 2010)

Estoy en la construccion de un inversor especialmente particular: 

*Out=75 voltios AC a 25Hz. 
In=48Vdc.*

Para esto utilizo dos IR2110 en un puente H, las señales PWM las genero con microcontrolador a una frecuencia de 12500Hz.

Pero tengo un gran problema (y creo que es el de todos):

_¿Como calculo la el filtro de salida?_

_¿Cual es la formula matematica?_

Poco a poco ire escribiendo de los problemas que he tenido en la construccion de este inversor para que me ayuden a resolver estos "ENIGMAS DE LA ELECTRONICA DE POTENCIA"


----------



## yeyin777 (May 28, 2010)

Amigo del Foro: Ciertamente es un inversor muy particular. Despuès coméntanos que utilidad le das. El cálculo del filtro de salida, si bien las matemáticas rigen las leyes de toda ciencia, a veces no se corresponde con la realidad, por la calidad de los materiales, las pèrdidas, etc. Lo que a veces conviene hacer es un calculo grueso primero en base a la frecuencia de la portadora,en tu caso 12500 hz,con un filtro en base a dos bobinas serie, una en cada polo y un condensador en paralelo. Recuerda que si es para algun tipo de motor de inducción, este ayuda al filtrado por las características del mismo. Saludos desde Cordoba, Argentina.


----------



## txarlie2010 (May 28, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta...otra pregunta 

Que tipo de transformador es el ideal para este tipo de inversores de alta frecuencia Nucleo de hierro o de ferrita?

Cual me recomiendas?

Este es un proyecto que he dejado ha un lado ya que no me salieron las cosas y me desilucioné mucho, tenia poco tiempo para implementarlo y alcance a sacar una que otra señal seno pero cuando colocaba la carga no la soportaba.

Cuando sepa como subir las fotos se las mostraré

Lo quiero terminar...ya se volvio un reto, con ayuda del foro creo que lo haré...

Saludos


----------



## yeyin777 (May 30, 2010)

Estimado txarlie: Para trabajar en frecuencias superiores a los 5 khz siempre es conveniente trabajar con nucleos de ferrite. Recuerda que los calculos en estas frecuencias son distintos a los de 50 hz, por lo que el numero de vueltas de los transformadores es mucho menor que los trafos convencionales. Uno de los inversores que se está popularizando mucho es el de elevar de 12 volt a 315 volt (dc.dc) y luego con un puente tipo H generar los 220 volt/50 hz de onda sinusoidal. Revisa las pàginas del tema aqui en el foro porque hay un plano muy bueno de un inversor de 200W de estas características. Y recuerda que en electronica, a veces cuando menos funcionan las cosas, mas se aprende. Saludos desde Cordoba, Argentina.


----------



## txarlie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

Ya comienzo a ver los errores.

yeyin777: gracias por tus apreciaciones...tengo bastante experiencia con los PICs y creo que la parte de control la estaba realizando muy bien creo que el error esta en la parte de potencia.

Lei sobre el SG2524 y trate de generar las señales de salida de este con el uC utilizando las dos salidas de PWM.

Una complicacion en mi circuito es el voltaje de 48 voltios para alimentar el puente ya que la parte alta del puente me era dificil manejarlos con este voltaje tan "alto"(la gran mayoria de las aplicaciones son a 12 V).

Poco a poco ire retomando mi proyecto...

Saludos

Me parece muy interesante el diseño realizado por Hazard_1998...excelente!!!!


----------



## yeyin777 (Jun 14, 2010)

Estimados amigos: Dos cosas que pueden ayudar: la primera es la duda que tenía txarlie con respecto a la parte alta de excitacion de los mosfet, esta se puede realizar con la linea IR2102/IR2103/IR2130 que fueron diseñados justamente para esto. Tienen una salida de excitación para la linea baja y otra para la alta que puede soportar hasta 600 volt. La otra que observo es que creo que este es un proyecto que se debiera simplificar en algunas etapas, me parece que es excesivo usar PICs ya que hay etapas que se pueden realizar perfectamente con técnicas analógicas ( a lo mejor lo digo porque me estoy poniendo viejo y tanguero) pero es cierto: con algunos operacionales se pueden realizar osciladores senoidales de muy buena performance. moduladores PWM, y el resto realizarlo con la linea CMOS de alta velocidad. Creo que en la simplicidad está el secreto , amen de desligar el equipo de una programacion desde una PC. Saludos cordiales desde Córdoba, Argentina (cuna de Messi, del cual estamos orgullosos).


----------



## txarlie2010 (Ago 9, 2010)

Creo que la generacion de la onda PWM para dicho proposito no es lo complicado, se puede realizar con AMP-OP's, MicroControladores o con CI's dedicados como el SG3525 como por ejemplo, lo complicado es la etapa de POTENCIA.


----------



## yeyin777 (Ago 10, 2010)

Estimado txarlie: Estoy llegando casi al final de mi proyecto y les comento algunos detalles. El generador senoidal lo implementé con operacional standard, luego usé rectificadores lineales, detector de cruce cero y generador de onda triangular, todo con operacionales, de muy buena performance. Ahora, como tu bien decías, viene lo difícil, la etapa de potencia. que pensaba realizar con la serie IR pero se me vino el mundo abajo al no poder conseguirlos en plaza. Pero he aquí que la electrónica siempre da un camino alternativo para seguir adelante. Se puede implementar para excitar la parte alta del puente H, un sistema que aparece en uno de los circuitos de un inversor de 200 W que aparece citado por alguno de los colegas, que consiste en un capacitor "memoria" que se carga a través de un diodo cuando esta en estado bajo y luego al subir la tensión de la carga, se "eleva" junto con la compuerta del mosfet excitándolo cuando llegan al punto máximo. Hago las pruebas y luego les comento. Saludos desde Córdoba, Argentina, esperando el Mundial 2014, porque este se nos fué.


----------



## txarlie2010 (Ago 10, 2010)

Yeyin777 ahora viene lo complicado...pero a la final va a resultar facil

En mi ansiada busqueda de la señal seno modifique el software de un inversor push-pull de onda cuadrada que habia construido  en anteriores ocasiones y le implemente una señal de PWM de 2.5 khz (estoy trabajando con transformador de nucleo de hierro) y lo puse a funcionar sin el filtro y esta es la salida que me da:





la señal se compone de 40 pulsos tanto en la parte negativa como la positiva




tengo que hacer una aclaracion todavia no tengo el filtro de salida para suavizar la onda




Tengo que experimentar un poco mas y si me puedes colaborar con la construccion y calculo del filtro de salida, o si me puedes dar una idea de que debo hacer para sacar la señal seno.

PDjala me salgan las fotos, es la primera vez que lo hago.


----------



## txarlie2010 (Ago 23, 2010)

Bueno ya realice las pruebas con el filtro de salida, debido a la frecuencia del PWM el condensador del filtro me da un valor muy grandre (unos cuantos milifaradios) el cual e un valor extremadamente grande para mi proposito.

A continuacion les muestro unas imagenes 

Sin carga, en vacio 





Y con carga inductiva 





Tengo que aumentar la frecuencia del PWM si quiero obtener la senoidal y claro, cambia mi transformador

Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 31, 2010)

Aparentemente, un buen diseño, no sé si funcionará, pero en algún foro lo recomendaron y a simple vista, es coherente.


----------



## txarlie2010 (Nov 2, 2010)

Buen apunte...se ve muy sencillo, esperar a ver si funciona


----------



## idem258 (Jun 12, 2011)

hey, que tal, necesito una ayudita con este inversor, no se si tendra la suficiente potencia de alimentar a un DVD, Un amplif de 200W, 1 micro inalambrico y un ecualizador, en el esquema me dice que es de 150W. supongo que no sera potencia suficiente, como haria para aumentar esa potencia, de antemano muchas gracias...(Y)
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyecto_inversor_01.php


----------



## marelby araujo cervantes (Nov 8, 2011)

hola amigos del foro tengo mucho tiempo de estar fabricando inversores  de 12 vol dc a 120 ac pero con transfo de hierro mi preguntaes como hago para  obtener los 60 hz apartir de los70 khz con los que voy a manejar el pwm  me gustaria tener un plano sencillo donde pueda tener una idea  si alguien del  foro me puede ayudar . que Dios los bendiga!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 8, 2011)

Hola Amigo, basicamente un inversor con salida cuasi-senoidal, consiste en:
 Lo 1ro. que debemos obtener es una tension continua (DC) con una magnitud de valor de pico que debemos alcanzar en la salida de AC.
Luego necesitaremos generar internamente una pequeña señal "patron" de referencia con la fcia. de RED en tu caso 60Hz.
Mediante una configuracion puente H de salida con transistores generamos la tension de red. 
Los transistores mencionados deben trabajar en conmutacion. Un sistema de control compara la señal patron que hemos generado con la tension de salida de ntro. inversor.


----------



## yeyin777 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ando con poco tiempo en estos momentos, pero ayudo con algo. Para un buen inversor senoidal puro, primero busquen un plano de oscilador senoidal con operacional, algo bastante sencillo. La salida de este operacional, mandenla a un comparador con onda triangular entre 2.5 y 15 khz. La salida del comparador es la señal pwm. Esa señal, enviarla a un puente h, disparando en forma alternativa un y otro ciclo, en rama izquiera y derecha, con un habilitador de 50 o 60 hz, según sea la frecuencia de línea local. La alimentacion del positivo del puente h debe ser una tensión continua igual al pico de un semiciclo de la tensión local, esto es 310 volt para 220 vca o 155 volt para 110 vca. Es importante el filtrado de la señal de salida, para reducir el contenido de armónicos producido por la conmutación de los mosfet.

Se trata de la modulación a partir de 310 vcc a una forma de onda alterna senoidal de 50 hz vca. La conversión de 12 vcc a 220 vca se puede lograr en forma bastante simple con transformadores de nucleo de hierro convencionales, habiendo muchos planos de estos en la red, la mayoría haciendo disparar cada semiciclo de un trafo con punto medio con el cd 4047 y mosfet. La salida, una onda cuadrada, se rectifica y filtra, obteniendo así los 310 volt de continua que servirán para, mediante un puente h, lograr la salida senoidal buscada. Por ello se llaman a estos convertidores, de doble conversión. Primero, de 12 vcc a 310 vcc, para luego modular en pwm y lograr con el puente 220 volt de alterna en 50 hz.  Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Silici0 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hola que tal aqui les traigo un diagrama de un inversor senoidal bastante sencillo ya que no usa microprocesadores.


----------



## oscar2810 (Sep 24, 2015)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Aparentemente, un buen diseño, no sé si funcionará, pero en algún foro lo recomendaron y a simple vista, es coherente.


.... vereis es que no se a que patilla del icm le tengo que conectar la del regulador 7805 ya que solo tiene 20 patillas


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2015)

oscar2810 dijo:


> .... vereis es que no se a que patilla del icm le tengo que conectar la del regulador 7805 ya que solo tiene 20 patillas



¿ Y si miras el datasheet del *Atmel 89S2051* por donde se alimenta  ?


----------



## nadaz (Mar 15, 2017)

Algo mas para los que siguen este proyecto


----------



## leuss (Ago 18, 2017)

Hola amigos , muy interesante el tema.
Estoy animado a realizar un inversor, una pregunta ,
Hay inversores a la venta algo sencillos por dentro
Será que hagan funcionar tv, dvd, una pc ?.



El inversor que quiero armar es para uso doméstico, 
Para conectarlo a una batería con paneles solares.


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 19, 2017)

creo que para esas cosas podrias armar un Dc-Dc ya que el dvd,el tv,y la pc rectifican los 220vac para filtrar y usar en sus fuentes switchings... 
podrias probar  y te ahorrarias buen dinero y te quedaria algo decente!

Saludos!


----------



## Norberto (Dic 31, 2017)

Me intersa muchisimo el tema escrito por acornTf de la pagina anterior, que el inversor este online conectado a la red ( sincronizodo a los 50hz de la red inyectando energia continuamente y en mi caso alimentado con paneles solares, con esto reduciria el consumo de mi factura de luz y no habria nada conectandose/desconctandose, y de ser nesesario baterias ante un corte de luz



Mi idea es realizarlo en algun momento de mi vida y utilizando un transformador de 220v/24v 500w que poseo, para poder trabajar en baja tension


----------

